# Acacia Rats...



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Have just seen two of these advertised on Gumtree, however they don't look like any rats I've seen. They aren't far from me however and they look lovely so if anyone knows anything about temparament or care or any info on them please let me know and i may find these guys a home!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

this looks very informative...

http://exotickeepersforum.co.uk/upload/Acacia_Rat.pdf


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

crittery.co.uk - Acacia Rats Is this any help?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for that. They are gorgeous little things. They sound quite similar to a fancy rat except for diet. Hmm..


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Get them you know u want toooooooo.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

blade100 said:


> Get them you know u want toooooooo.


^This!!! And when you have them take lots of pics to post on here for all of us to get our cute pic fix 
  :biggrin5: :tongue: :biggrin: :thumbup1: :aureola: : :thumbup: :thumbsup: :drool: :yesnod: :ihih: :smilewinkgrin: :001_tongue: :tongue_smilie: :wink5:


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

blade100 said:


> Get them you know u want toooooooo.


If I had my own house there would be know question about it! I think I'm in love with these things


----------



## kierawalker (Mar 2, 2012)

These things are adorable, but if you have other pets you might check on well they will behave. Also, these guys could cause you some trouble. Imagine one day you wake up and one of them is missing.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

kierawalker said:


> These things are adorable, but if you have other pets you might check on well they will behave. Also, these guys could cause you some trouble. Imagine one day you wake up and one of them is missing.


Well they would be kept in cages on a night so that wasn't a huge worry...


----------



## rubylibbie (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey guys 

I have been keeping acacia rats for about 3 months and I love them!! I have 8 now started with 4 but hey that's nature. They live brilliantly together and are amazing to watch. 

Caring for them isn't difficult they need access to water at all times especially of they have young otherwise there milk dries up in hours. I feed mine a mix of bird seed, fresh fruit and beg and meal worms.

They all have very different personalities and mine are handleable which is lovely but does take abit of time. I'd recommend them to anyone


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

They look a bit like a cross between a hamster and a rat.They are very pretty.


----------

